
Remote for small teams: Coronavirus work from home tips - carsonfarmer
https://blog.textile.io/remote-for-small-teams-during-coronavirus/
======
devreps
Hope this helps!!!! Based on data we collected from 297 remote managers and
employees, here are 11 free chapters of best practices on how to manage a
remote team.
[https://knowyourteam.com/m/managing_remote_teams](https://knowyourteam.com/m/managing_remote_teams)

------
carsonfarmer
Just a bunch of useful tools and ideas our team has picked up along the way
while being remote only for the past few years.

